# What's in that Grease Gun ??? Problem Solved!



## gr8legs (Jul 23, 2020)

If you're like me you have acquired several different grease guns, each of which holds a specific grease for a specific use - as well as one with some 'General Purpose' grease for all other occasions. The backhoe needs marine grease, the wheel bearings need EP Moly - you know the drill.

Problem is, each grease gun looks the same.



And, although most grease is a bit color coded, blue, black, white, gray, etc - the difference between dinosaur based and synthetic greases makes that coding a bit iffy.

Yes, we try to remember "The blue grease gun with the aluminum ends has the marine grease" but memory fades.

I first tired using colored tape on the barrel - blue for marine, white for  . . . . . ummm - I forget.



Then I tried the Brother P-Touch label maker - great idea but they don't stay on very well between sweaty hands, rough gloves and grease and shop smutz.



Also, I may start out with Grease A in an old friend of a grease gun, but when it runs out I may put something different in it (Grease D')and say "I'll remember what I did" and of course, I don't remember what I did.

It's ugly and messy to open up a grease gun just to see what the cartridge says it is - There must be a better way!

So, off to the mill, cut a window in the side of the grease gun positioned where the cartridge labels live - and voila' Instant identification! You could probably do it with a hacksaw if no milling machine is at hand.

The cartridges aren't under any pressure (other than the spring 'pusher') so this ID scheme works out nicely.



Just what I did - try it, you'll like it!

Stu


----------



## Superburban (Jul 23, 2020)

Interesting idea.


----------



## ddillman (Jul 23, 2020)

that is an interesting idea. I might try it


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 23, 2020)

McMaster Carr sells clear bodied ones so you can see what the tube of grease says.
*Clear-Barrel Lever-Grip Grease Guns *










Be sure you’re using the right grease—this gun has a clear barrel for identification at a glance. Lever-grip guns dispense more grease per pump than pistol-grip guns, so they're better for applications that require high grease output.
Filler nipple (sold separately) is required to load the gun using a bulk filler pump.


For Standard Grease FittingsCap.,
oz.For Max. Cartridge
Size, oz.Strokes
per oz.For NLGI
Viscosity GradeMax. Grease Outlet
Pressure, psiLg.TypeMaterialThread
TypePipe
SizeGenderLoading Method EachNozzleNozzle Connection  1614 1/233 000, 00, 0, 1, 2, 37,0006"RigidSteelNPT1/8MaleBulk Filler Pump, Cartridge, Suction1897N11$61.18


----------



## gr8legs (Jul 24, 2020)

That clear tube grease gun is pretty spiffy! But a bit on the spendy side. . .  Never seen one before.

Stu


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 24, 2020)

I wonder waht it would cost for a section of clear tube and cut some threads on the ends to convert my existing guns, vs dropping $70 ea on several new guns.


----------



## brino (Jul 24, 2020)

@gr8legs 

Stu, that is really thinking "outside the tube".
Thanks for sharing it!

-brino


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 24, 2020)

I would love to tour a McMaster warehouse.  Apparently the have everything known to man.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 24, 2020)

7milesup said:


> I would love to tour a McMaster warehouse. Apparently the have everything known to man.



Love that place. There’s one close to my work. I go there several times a year to pick stuff up at will-call. Never got a tour but the waiting area is open to to warehouse and you can see rows upon rows of pallet racks. Lots of conveyors boxes material handling equip and people. I love the smell in there like a hardware store on steroids. They are very well organized and efficient operation.


----------



## macardoso (Jul 24, 2020)

7milesup said:


> I would love to tour a McMaster warehouse.  Apparently the have everything known to man.



We have one 5 min from where I work. I often do same day (2 hours after ordering) pickups. Their facility looks a lot like you'd imagine a UPS or Amazon facility does. Lots of sorting conveyors and such. Extremely responsive and helpful customer service, plus generally friendly people that work there. Seems to be a better place to work than other logistics type companies.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 24, 2020)

Cheeseking said:


> Love that place. There’s one close to my work. I go there several times a year to pick stuff up at will-call. Never got a tour but the waiting area is open to to warehouse and you can see rows upon rows of pallet racks. Lots of conveyors boxes material handling equip and people. I love the smell in there like a hardware store on steroids. They are very well organized and efficient operation.


I had a catalog from Leatherback Industrial Supply that made McMaster-Carr’s catalog look like a leaflet.
Sadly they went the way of the dodo


----------



## kaiser715 (Jul 24, 2020)

Lock n Lube sells a clear replacement gun body with standard threads. 25 bucks.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim9 (Jul 25, 2020)

I can see using a clear gun for maybe a business or a maintenance engineer at like a hospital or university where there are so many critical machines. And I fully understand that mixing grease bases is a big no no. So...since I just use my grease gun to lube my vehicle front ends and my lathe countershaft....plus maybe a few pillar bearings on other machines.......everything gets just one grease. It’s just low on the totem poll for me.


----------

